# Стоимость баяна?



## victor stroganov (26 Авг 2014)

Всем здравствуйте. Помогите, пожалуйста, узнать стоимость баяна: Баян Тон 61Х100 в отличном состоянии. В футляре РОСМУЗПРОМ Фабрика музыкальных инструментов г. Киров (обл) ул. Герцена, 88
Дата выпуска 76г.
И где можно найти его характеристики?


----------



## vev (26 Авг 2014)

*victor stroganov*,
Вы бы фото разместили. Было бы несколько предметнее
Сразу советую не мечтать о миллионах, упавших на голову с небес. Но в зависимости от состояния цена может несколько варьироваться.


----------



## victor stroganov (26 Авг 2014)

как узнать его характеристики? найти никак не могу


----------



## vev (26 Авг 2014)

*victor stroganov*,
Ну найдете Вы характеристики и что это Вам даст? В язычковых инструментах очень много материалов, которые теряют свои свойство со временем (мастика, лайка), ну не скрипки Страдивари это. То, что было 40 лет назад и что есть сейчас - две большие разницы. Выставьте на avito за 15 тр и ждите покупателя. Баян внешне в весьма неплохом состоянии


----------



## victor stroganov (26 Авг 2014)

благодарю


----------



## MAN (27 Авг 2014)

Да какие там характеристики? Двухголосный, готовый, кусковой - обычный ширпотреб одним словом. 15 за такой просить по-моему слишком нескромно, даже если он без откровенных дефектов. Начните ну хотя бы с 10 тысяч, не жадничайте. За 15 и даже дешевле можно что-нибудь из "Рубинов" купить в хорошем состоянии (это баяны той же кировской ф-ки, но несколько поинтереснее - готововыборные и с деревянной правой клавиатурой).


----------

